# Google TV Coming To DirecTV DVR's?



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

http://www.appolicious.com/tech/articles/1949-google-tv-and-the-meaning-of-android

"Google has also teamed up with DirecTV and Best Buy to help you better access the Google TV service. This broad approach to devices and products has very large implications to what the future of media distribution will look like, and who will own the media platform which has the best access to consumers."


----------



## DavidMi (Aug 24, 2009)

I watched the event and there was no mention of directv, but it did mention dish and Charlie from dish was there as well.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

DavidMi said:


> I watched the event and there was no mention of directv, but it did mention dish and Charlie from dish was there as well.


They could still be in the process of signing up partners.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Your 3rd Google topic today. :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> Your 3rd Google topic today. :lol:


I wasn't sure if this should be a separate thread or not since it dealt with DirecTV.

I guess I am not such a great poster here that nobody likes.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> I wasn't sure if this should be a separate thread or not since it dealt with DirecTV.
> 
> I guess I am not such a great poster here that nobody likes.


No one said that...it's just funny.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

No worries Craiger. This is the correct place for this topic. 

That's the only article that I've seen mention DIRECTV. The other articles I read did say it would be coming to DISH recievers at some point though.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> No worries Craiger. This is the correct place for this topic.
> 
> That's the only article that I've seen mention DIRECTV. The other articles I read did say it would be coming to DISH recievers at some point though.


I saw another article that said DirecTV Program search was going to be in Google TV.

http://www.appolicious.com/tv-news/articles/1806-android-apps-in-anticipation-of-google-tv

"Interactive possibilities
With DirecTV program search expected for Google TV, music isn't the only point of integration we'll see for the satellite provider. As DirecTV already has an Android app for existing customers, GoogleTV access and syncing could offer a great basis for content recommendations, social media-sharing and other personalized services."


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> No one said that...it's just funny.


Ok.


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> I saw another article that said DirecTV Program search was going to be in Google TV.
> 
> http://www.appolicious.com/tv-news/articles/1806-android-apps-in-anticipation-of-google-tv
> 
> ...


I'd love to see some Google-DirecTV action, however I think one line at the top of this story is key for the time being:

"Here are some practical and *fanciful *Android apps we've come up with in anticipation of Google TV."


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

scuba_tim said:


> I'd love to see some Google-DirecTV action, however I think one line at the top of this story is key for the time being:
> 
> "Here are some practical and *fanciful *Android apps we've come up with in anticipation of Google TV."


That could be their speculation on what DirecTV and Google TV might do since the article at the top of this thread still mentioned DirecTV and Google TV and Best Buy.


----------



## Mojo_Ryzen (Jun 7, 2007)

I just received an email from Logitech. The Google video on their site claims a box can be used on unsupported TVs. I assume I hook this box up to my home network where my PVR is just another device. But then I realized - I'm subscribed to D*. Duh.

FWIW, here's my cut and paste of the funky looking Logitech link (which worked in a different browser than the original:
http://www.logitech.com/en-us/1005/...egory||||Unknown|LearnMore|MiddleRight|Button


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

Another article about Google TV and DirecTV.

Read More http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/05/google-introduces-google-tv/#ixzz0oW2LaTQL

"Google has also partnered with DirecTV to integrate Google TV into DirecTV's digital video recorders (DVRs)."


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Strange... Some articles say DIRECTV and some say DISH. None say both. I'm wondering if someone is mistaken.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Strange... Some articles say DIRECTV and some say DISH. None say both. I'm wondering if someone is mistaken.


I don't think people who write these article would confuse the two?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> Another article about Google TV and DirecTV.
> 
> Read More http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/05/google-introduces-google-tv/#ixzz0oW2LaTQL
> 
> "Google has also partnered with DirecTV to integrate Google TV into DirecTV's digital video recorders (DVRs)."


The article was in error and has been corrected to DISH Network.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

LarryFlowers said:


> The article was in error and has been corrected to DISH Network.


Just saw that. Darn! If Dish does it wouldn't DTV follow anyway?


----------



## mrfatboy (Jan 21, 2007)

another link

http://gizmodo.com/5543822/what-is-google-tv


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

Google partnered with DirecTV and Dish for interactive ads maybe that will also include Google TV for DirecTV?


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Will this help google stock....its been a real dog lately ?


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

They have partnered with Dish on this, NOT DirecTV. Charlie Ergen was even on stage during the intro.

However, the way this works, it will work with any provider. The Google TV box sits between the receiver and TV in the HDMI chain, and has IR blasters.

The Dish partnership primarily resulted in the ability for the Google TV box to talk to the Dish Network receiver via the network instead of IR blasters, which allows it to more easily set recordings, etc.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

Any guesses as to whether this will be a software upgrade to existing receivers?


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

pjo1966 said:


> Any guesses as to whether this will be a software upgrade to existing receivers?


DirecTV has nothing to do with this. It's a Logitech box that you put between your receiver and TV.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

It looks like the Logitech box will work with any set-top box and HDTV. This is on Logitech's site:

"Logitech will introduce a companion box that brings Google TV to existing HDTV home entertainment systems, easily integrating with any brand of HDTV and set-top box. The companion box will incorporate Logitech’s Harmony® remote control technology, and will include a controller that combines keyboard and remote control capabilities. The company also has plans to introduce an HDTV camera and video chat for Google TV, along with additional choices for navigation and control, including apps to turn a smart phone into an advanced controller for Google TV and home-entertainment systems."


I hope this has some type of HDMI pass through system were you can hook the HD DVR up to the Logitech box and then hook the Logitech box up to the HDTV.


----------



## boogie (Jun 7, 2009)

Charles Ergen is the Chairman of the Board for EchoStar. EchoStar makes the SlingBox. I think that has more to do with his presence than his affiliation with Dish Network.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

The Logictech box will have HDMI in and out ports. Plus it looks you can have an USB Wifi adapter attached to it.

http://www.engadget.com/photos/logitechs-google-tv-companion-box-hands-on/#3001298

http://www.engadget.com/photos/logitechs-google-tv-companion-box-hands-on/#3001300


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

JosephB said:


> They have partnered with Dish on this, NOT DirecTV. Charlie Ergen was even on stage during the intro...


I think the funniest part of this whole thing must have been the look on Ergen's face when he read the articles attributing it to his archrival. D'oh! The concept itself seems like kind of a yawn.


----------

